# Hi - Can Anyone Please Help?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi, My Names David and i'd be really grateful if anyone at all could please help me.

Last May i had a very bad magic mushroom episode, then i missed one of the london underground bombings by minutes then a friend hung himself. From this i started getting panic attacks around November. It was hard but i pretty much got over them. Then in Feb i went to amsterdam, had some weed, and really destroyed my life.

Everything to me now is in a weird state, im watching whats going on but im not controlling it, i cant stop thinking about how sorry i feel for myself and start sorting myself out, i cant stop thinking about how i'd kill myself if i could, or that everything thats going on is just a dream or something thats going on my head - like im asleep in a coma and just cant wake up, that the whole world is going on around me and i have no idea. I start thinking stupid thinks like why do u see your nose when you look, whats the point in eyes, whats the point in life, what happens after etc.. To be honest im scared that im never going to be ok and that im insane.

I'm now on Beta Blockers (again) and Anti-Depressants but im not sure what i can do personally to get over this.. can anyone give any advice? It'd be much appreciated..

Thanks for reading
David


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

You seem a lot like me, I had many traumatic experiences prior to the DP/DR, dad died, girlfriend dissapeard over night, depression, drugabuse etc.etc.
I was the heaviest pot smoker u could imagine, then one night I just smoked a fatty an dgot TOTALLY out of it...

My question to you is: was this weed induced, or magic mushroom? didnt get it..


----------

